# Board/Sticky? For Meeting Other Tuggers on Vacation?



## AbelowDS (Mar 24, 2013)

I have to say, that the TUG members seem to be an awesome group! There are always a few outlyers, but for the most part everyone is helpful, courteous, friendly - or so it seems from all the posts and help offered on here.

How about a board or a sticky for people to post their vacations, and see if others are in the area at the same time to meet?

I've seen it done for cruises, and actually participated n a couple of these.  They were very nice and I actually have made some new friends around the world.  Here's an example fo how it's done:  http://boards.cruisecritic.com/forumdisplay.php?f=34, and here's a really good example of one with participation:  http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?p=33693785&mode=linear#post33693785

Just an idea...


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 24, 2013)

People occasionally post such threads in the appropriate regional forum.   Personally, I've never been that keen on announcing to the world that my house will be standing empty ...

And one must be logged into Cruise Critic to follow your links.


----------



## AbelowDS (Mar 24, 2013)

Argh! Sorry about the links

The thing about not wanting people to know you're away, I agree.  However, I'm suggesting something that would, of course, be voluntary...

Again, just an idea


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 24, 2013)

I too have enjoyed meeting other "online friends" from various travel forums including TUG and Trip Advisor.  Some of my most favorite connections in Alaska have become real time friends both in AK and here in the lower 48.

David and I enjoyed meeting Judy & her hubby for a luau on the Big Island several years go.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 24, 2013)

Makai Guy said:


> People occasionally post such threads in the appropriate regional forum.   Personally,* I've never been that keen on announcing to the world that my house will be standing empty ...*



I just never mention Cujo the pooch and Guido and the boys in residence.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 25, 2013)

welcome to start a thread in the travel forum if you like!


----------

